# animierte button in encore und after effects



## flashmaus (7. März 2009)

hallo
ich hab in encore eine psd datei geladen diese enthält
4 buttons (+...) und einen hintergrund
ich möchte die buttons so animieren, dass sie ein wenig hin und her "wiggeln" das funktioniert in after effects auch sehr gut. wenn ich diese after effects komposition per dynamic link wieder in encore importiere, dann hab ich das problem dass alles als hintergrund importiert wird. d.h. die animierten buttons aus AE sind nicht mehr anklickbar
was mach ich da falsch ?
vielen dank


----------



## Mark (7. März 2009)

Hi!

Kann mich täuschen (mein letztes DVD-Menü ist schon ein Zeiterl her  ), aber so weit ich weiß, können "Buttons einer DVD" nicht animiert werden. Der Trick besteht darin, einen animierten Hintergrund zu nehmen und davor "transparente Buttons" zu platzieren... Mit dieser Variante entsteht allerdings kein "passender Rahmen" bei der Auswahl eines Buttons...

Und: bitte achte bzgl. Deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung auf die Netiquette. Danke 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## flashmaus (7. März 2009)

vielen Dank erstmal


Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> Der Trick besteht darin, einen animierten Hintergrund zu nehmen und davor "transparente Buttons" zu platzieren...



was bedeutet das in meinem fall ?
die "gewiggelten" buttons sind ja da als Hintergrund nur eben nicht anklickbar.
Wie mach ich die zu "transparente Buttons"


----------



## flashmaus (12. März 2009)

halloooo
magst nochmal drauf antworten ?


----------



## Mark (12. März 2009)

Hi!

"Mögen" schon, "Können" nicht 
Ich kenne mich mit Encore leider nicht aus 
Du wirst wahrscheinlich einfach neue Buttons - auf dem animierten Hintergrund - anlegen müssen und diesen sagen: "sei transparent"...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2009)

Hi,
also gleich zu anfang ich hab zum letztenmal mit Encore Version 1 gearbeitet deshalb weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht wovon ich rede  . Ich benutze normalerweise DVDLab Pro.
Aber mit jedem halnwegs gescheoten Authoringprogramm kannst du Hotspots definieren also Bereiche die aktiviert werden können.
Hier findet sich auch eine ganz nette Hilfe: http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/EncoreDVD/3.0/index.html 
Aberwie gesagt wirst du Probleme bekommen mit der active Instanz. Oder du hast den Text auf dem Button so gestaltet das dieser nicht animiert ist und somit statisch bleibt.

Gruß


----------

